# NGD: 1974 Ibanez "Lawsuit" Les Paul Jr. DC



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I had never played a Les Paul Junior in my life until 2 months ago. Since then I have been consumed by what I believe is the ultimate in punk rock guitar simplicity, form and function. This one showed up on Kijiji the other day and I couldn't resist. I had also never really understood what "Lawsuit" guitars were until I read about them after picking this one up.

Other than the fact you can slide a hockey puck under the strings, it was dirty and missing a couple pick guard/truss rod cover screws, it's in remarkable condition for a 40+ year old guitar.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome! I want one! Is it a set neck?
My '76 Ibanez has the same logo and is truly one of the best guitars I have ever played.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

capnjim said:


> Awesome! I want one! Is it a set neck?
> My '76 Ibanez has the same logo and is truly one of the best guitars I have ever played.


You bet. Set neck all the way...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

you bum!!! I'm so jealous. it's gorgeous. I've been hunting for one of these for soooooo very long. there were a few made by univox that were killer. the set neck ones are so amazing. how much did you get it for? 

my only solace and consolation is that you're in Alberta, and I wouldn't have been hunting for one of them in your parts. 

were you able to get the action in check? a hand made pickup would take this ti the moon!!


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice guitar! Those juniors with the p90s are awesome, and with the old Ibanezes you're getting junior good ness at a discount.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey Sambonee, I haven't had a chance to mess with the action yet but the neck seems straight so hopefully a tech will be able to bring it into line. Fingers crossed...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

If anyone find one of these, please Let me know. I'm stricken.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

Two sambonees?


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow ! You do not see those everyday . Good score !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I was wondering. That (this?) was an old handle I had used. I'll get super-Scott to fix this !!

Funny though, I had always though that I became a member here early on. Well DEC 21, 2006!! 

Sorry for the hijack!! As you were.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

That is really sweet!
I love DC's as well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice!

I love a DC myself and you don't see those very often, if at all.

Congrats!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Those old Ibanez are sweet guitars. Can't say I've ever seen a dc Jr. Either. 
Nice score.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow that takes me back. Kalua Music on Kingston Rd. had one of those when it was a new guitar. 
Very cool


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I had the rocket roll Flying V '58 replica.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I just did a quick search and there are a couple Rocket Rolls on eBay right now but--gulp--$2K US? Yikes. Cool guitar though.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

sambonee said:


> I had the rocket roll Flying V '58 replica.





JethroTech said:


> I just did a quick search and there are a couple Rocket Rolls on eBay right now but--gulp--$2K US? Yikes. Cool guitar though.


There was one at George's Guitars in Cobourg little more than a year ago, maybe 18 months (just before it became Long and McQuade) for $1100 cnd.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice find!
Those old Lawsuit era guitars are great guitars.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

The Ibanez LP Jr. is just back from the shop and "Zowds!" The truss rod worked perfectly, they dropped the action, levelled a few frets, tamed a noisy jack and volume pot, replaced a couple of missing screws and, the best part, Catherine (the tech that did the work) called from Long & McQuade and said, "Want me to make a cover for the rear control cavity access for $40?" She even scuffed it up a bit to match the guitar. I had no idea they even did that. Of course I said yes--because the standard Gibson LP Jr. cover was too small. 

The takeaway from all this: L&M will make you a plastic control cavity cover. No affiliation, I just thought it might come in handy for others if you're ever looking for a hard-to-find part.


----------

